# Naruto Revolution Battledome



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

*
 NEW RULES ADDED. PLEASE READ. 
Naruto Revolution Battledome*



*
Introduction*

Welcome to the Naruto Revolution Battledome, otherwise known as NRB! Here, your characters can test their skills and earn some experience while they're at it too! It's a simple thing - your character is put on to a random team of 3, and they have to go head-to-head with a randomly selected opponent team. Your character can die in this - but it's not canon, so that means whatever happens in the Battledome never happened in the main story. 

*Rules*

1. Don't godmod. eg. Bob is low on chakra and can barely move. Jill launches a Kirin at the speed of light and Bob dodges it with ease.
2. Don't complain and whine if you lose.
3. If you're opponents have a natural advantage, then don't complain. eg. Your nature is fire, while the opponents is water, and the battle location is a lake.
4. You can only summon *one creature* per battle. You can summon two elder summons to help with Sage Mode, but that's it. Also, no avoiding this rule by starting off with a summon - you can't do this, and must summon it even if it requires numerous posts. Things like Rashomon can only be summoned once anyway, but they don't count to this rule.
5. You can only use Sage Mode/Bijuu/Curse Mark once per match.
6. Don't pull stuff out of your ass and dodge everything. Sure, you can dodge some attacks, but if a character has twice your speed and appears behind you with a Chidori, don't act like you saw it coming.
7. Read everyone's posts carefully. 
8. You will each get one post to prepare your attacks, before launching the assault.
9. *NO CHAKRA PILLS* (Akimichi and Inuzuka have exceptions - food pills.)
10. The intelligence is up to date in the canon storyline. So for example, say Edie has Creation Rebirth, but only Seou Ko has seen her using it - so only Seou Ko knows this. He can tell his teammates about this, but it doesn't carry on into the main storyline.

Say Tenshi has a new technique like Thunderfist, and she hasn't even used it, don't act like you know what it is. She hasn't used it so you have no idea what it does etc.

*Battle Setup*

The battles will be posted like this -

*Team 1:* Member 1 [RP'er] Member 2 [RP'er] Member 3 [RP'er]
*Team 2:* Member 1 [RP'er] Member 2 [RP'er] Member 3 [RP'er]

*Location:* Location where the batte takes place, and if LOS is available at the beginning. Distance is included too.

*Reward:* Anything between 50 - 100 points. If you die, then you get 70% of the points if your team wins. If you are the last standing on the team and win, you get 10% more points.


*Posting*

The battles will be posted Sunday, and will last until Saturday. In that time, the two teams have to post until one team has one (One team is killed off or unable to fight). If a winner isn't decided by then, then the team with the fewest or most exhausted members will lose.​


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

*Battle 1*



*Team 1:* Tenshi Shugosha [Tia] Seou Ko Uchiha [ASC] Taiyou Minami [Keii]
vs.
*Team 2:* Edie Nakano [Laix] Saigi Yamanaka [Kenju Storm] Takashi Aouski [Luffy]

*Location:* Hidden Leaf Forest. Line of sight - No. Distance - 100 meters.
*Reward:* 100 Points for each member of winning team. If you die, then you get 70% of the points if your team wins. If you are the last standing on the team and win, you get 10% more points.

You get 1 post of prep. then must fight!​


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

The forest blocked most of the sight between the two teams, so it was a matter of clearing that. Edie swiped the blood on her fan before swinging it in the direction of the team. *'Summoning: Blade Dance!'* Kamatari shot off her fan with a strong gust of wind with him, slicing the trees ahead of them as they go. She then created a shadow clone who stood next to Saigi.

*'Stay back Saigi! Try to take out the Uchiha or Taiyou!'*


----------



## Kenju (Feb 2, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

There in the forest, Saigi was with two other shinobi Takashi and Edie Nakano. The trees provided some cover for them, thankfully this could be of some use. Although that was until, Edie summoned her creature to slice off the trees. _dammit_ Saigi thought to himself as he looked at the girl. He felt the team was already doomed.

Right after the Shadow Clone appeared next to Saigi, he decided to make his move. They were following behind the wind attack that was slicing through the trees. With that, they could use it to cover there appearance while the opponents dealt with the slice and attack. *However, it's too much of a frontal attack,*, Saigi stated to his two teammates.

*"Edie, make two more shadow clones and transform them into Takashi and I's appearance,"* Saigi stated as he ran behind the two. "Get over here," Saigi called out to them as he jumped into the trees where the wind attack didn't cut. He hoped that they would also do the same thing. (Other Team Do Not Look! )
*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Listen, this is what we'll do. While the Blade Dance Technique is cutting through the trees and the clones using it as cover, we'll go around through the trees instead of going through that path. While busy trying to handle the wind attack and then the clones, we'll go in from their left while inside of the trees. I'll use the Manipulating Blades Technique to attack them from the forest in their right. That's when they'll think we're hiding in that area, or at least one of us. While that is happening I'll use my Confusion Technique and then my Earth Flow Divider to take away their land. If they somehow take to the skies, Takashi, I want you to use your Lighting Rain Jutsu to strike them down from above. Even though that will give away our position, they'll still be too confused to think clearly. Whether we manage to take them down from the sky or not, I want you Takashi to release your Fire Dragon Technique, and then I want Edie to use one of her Wind Release Technique to increase the fire of Takashi's attack."*


 Saigi took a breath before continuing. *If that dosen't end them, then we'll keep attacking. However, I hear that they have an Uchiha. Which could mean he has a Sharingan and sees us hiding, if that's the case then I'll take him out the second I see him. There is still more I want to explain, but I'll use the Thought Communication Technique to tell you mentally. If there aren't any objections then lets hurry,*, Saigi finally finished as he was ready to run.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

*'Understood!'* With the wind and flying debris still blocking the line of sight, Edie quickly formed the handsigns and created two shadow clones to look like Saigi and Takashi with the Transformation Technique. She had heard of Saigi, and looked up to him as someone much smarter then herself. He called the team over where he explained the plan. She understood it and began to tell Saigi of her abilities.

(Don't read you cheats. )


*Spoiler*: __ 




*'I can create similar earth techniques through my chakra enhanced strength. Also, I'm a sensor so I can track their movements. Plus, if you are injured, the clones will help you out; the clone of me will be on standby. And your thought communication seems useful. Well,  I'm ready to go - Takashi?'*




She waited for the two to give the signal before moving out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

They were in the forest apparently they were going to attack another team conformed by Tenshi, by an Uchiha and by Taiyou. His face with a bored expression as they were following the attack of Edie. As he heard the plan that Saigi came up with he smiled,the guy was really something. But then the jinchuuriki frowned"Anyway why the fuck am i involved in this?"he asked to his "team mates" before hearing what Edie said. (Don?t look)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Ugh anyway let?s do it, in the worst case i will use Nibi to support you two before they can do anything, even if there is an Uchiha unless he has a super speed he shouldn?t be able to react to my attacks...the real threat are Taiyou and Tenshi, we have to try to not get involved in a long battle if the plan does not work. i can use shadow clones too and have some interesting lightning techniques the best scenery would be if we can finish them in one or two blows"




"We shall start moving"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2011)

*[Tenshi Shugosha]*

She was standing in the middle of the forest, getting ready for a fight. She looked at her team mates, Taiyou and Seou Ko, this would be interesting. To start things off she started to slowly float and clamped her hands together as she looked at Taiyou. She knew Taiyou was strong, extremely strong, she could depend on her. Tenshi just plainly stated "Since it seems like a tough battle is ahead of us I'm getting ready to go into Sage Mode. However..." She quietly said to Taiyou:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I say go after Takashi first. He seems the strongest of them all. However Edie's a healer also so I also recommend taking her out or else they might just keep getting back up. Finally I'm sorry to ask you of this but can you protect me while I summon the two great sages? It takes a lot of chakra."


 She waited to hear Taiyou's answer.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2011)

*Taiyou*

What and why was this happening she didn't care, she was going to fight. Seou Ko and Tenshi were her partners, she was going to do her best When she heard the trees falling she just smirked, they were already making their moves? Guess that means she had to make hers, she listened to Tenshi request.

She sighed 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"I agree with you there, we will take put our effort in Takashi, the other two will just have to wait to see another day. Other then that, I got your defensive side. I'll protect you while you are doing that and then once you are done I guess we can start having a little fun."




Taiyou smirked as she looked at her teammates,"I got this.."she smiled as she got in front of Tenshi


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

Edie nodded and headed out with the two. The three clones followed behind Kamatari who took down a narrow path throught he forest. There was just a long strip through the forest that was chopped down, as Edie had tuned it so the whole forest wouldn't be demolished. Saigi spoke through her mind, telling her to be quiet in which she replied with her Empty Cicada Shell technique. *'Will do. I can sense the enemies around 70 - 100 meters away. Curse mark user detected - I believe that is Taiyou.'*


----------



## Kenju (Feb 3, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

"*Lets get moving,*" Saigi responded to Edie as the three clones followed behind the Wind attack that was going to hit the other team. Saigi was no longer in the path where the clones were running. Instead he went to the left, where there were trees and bushes to cover their appearance. Saigi went ahead, knowing his team would follow him, running toward the same direction where the clones were going, but going around inside of the trees toward the other team. Saigi's team should be running with them after they were about to be near the enemy's location while they remain hidden in the trees and bushes.

Right now, the Wind attack created by Edie should be about 50 meters ready to his the other team with the shadow clones behind it. At that point, the real Saigi are inside of the tree area, 10 meters behind the clones and the wind attack. "_*Make sure to stay hidden,*_" Saigi said to the two of his teammates through his Though Communication Technique.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2011)

*Takashi Aosuki*

As he followed his team mates he was thinking on the strategy they already had, the plan was good but still there was something about what Saigi wanted him to do. Takashi increased his speed to catch up with Saigi. When he was already next to him he turned to look at the Yamanaka.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"hey the lightning rain could reveal our location to them because of the sound that the little Chidori in my hand will make, I will head more to the left but will keep the route and will leave a shadow clone with you two, that way they won´t notice that I´m not with you two at least until the Uchiha uses his sharingan"then he made a Kage bunshin and went.




The guy began to breath in a different way stopping his presence, his steps on the branches were not heard at all now that he was using his shadow walk.


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2011)

*Taiyou*

She dug her heals around Tenshi, making a circle around the girl, Taiyou knew deep down in her gut that one of them probably or more than likely wouldn't make it out of it alive. Taiyou swallowed the lump in her throat and closed her eyes, instantly turning red she was ready to die if she had to. Once the circle was complete Taiyou began to manipulate the wind to her way..

It wasn't doing anything that will make someone tick off, but more likely no one would notice the change in the air pressure or things like that. Standing in front of Tenshi Taiyou put up her defense. 

Closing her eyes she let the wind take control....


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 3, 2011)

*Seou Ko*

Seou Ko shook his head (don't look )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saigi may not be an offensive fighter, but he might have some good strategies and so we will have to be just as cautious against him. This is what I think we should do: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I will take on Edie while Tenshi fights Saigi and Taiyou fights Takashi. Edie knows creation rebirth, so once I can get her to use that, Tenshi and I will switch opponents and Tenshi can take Edie out, while I focus my efforts against Saigi. Once Edie is taken out, I can trap Saigi ina  genjutsu, but it won't be for long, but I have a genjutsu that traps them the moment that we make eye contact. During that time interval, Tenshi can take out Saigi, but you will have to be quick. Takashi will be too occupied to help Saigi, unless he has clones with him. However, once I have trapped him in the genjutsu I will accompany Taiyou and take on Takashi so that he can't help Saigi while he is trapped in my genjutsu. Once we take him out, all three of us can focus on Takashi.

Tenshi, be careful against Edie when we switch off, she is quite fast and knows the rare three holy gates of Buddhism summoning, which blocks against any jutsu, but she can only use it once even after she uses creation rebirth. I will try to get her to use that holy gate summoning before she uses creation rebirth. Any questions? Suggestions?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 3, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

The Blade Dance jutsu that Edie sent forth is slicing through the trees. Behind the wind blades are the shadow clones of the team, running down the pat. The real Team Saigi is running on the sides, where the trees were not cut and they are not visible.The Blade Dance Jutsu is now right in front of Tenshi, Taiyou and Seou Ko, 

The Real Saigi and the others are 5 meters behind the fakes. If the other team dosen't do something this may hit. "_They're just standing there..._" Saigi thinks to himself as he runs.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

*'It's so close. I bet it's hit. A few seconds after it does Saigi, we launch our assault.'* Edie whispered to the two while slowly moving through the bushes. She was thinking up her own personal plan should things go wrong. Don't use your best jutsu at first. _Yin Healing Wound Destruction should be enough to cover most injuries, then add a bit extra if it's not._


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

"Such weak wind...."Taiyou mumbled as she felt something attack her wind bairrer, she put it up when she let the wind take control. Taiyou looked out in the distance, she wasn't going to let Tenshi or Seou get hurt. She was going to keep her eyes on the prize and destroy someone.

Taiyou lifted up her hands as they began to glow a bright blue as a sign of her chakra manipulating the wind.

She slashed her hand right and left, and when they were released, one going right and the other going left. Taiyou clapped her hands and the wind expanded long and sharp, as soon as it touched a tree it was the perfect cut slashing straight though.

Taiyou raised up her hand again after it went a 50 meter or more and began to return to her even faster but this time lower. But this time it took a dfferent shape with another blade forming out of the original, making it shape as an X.

Once it was done it return to Taiyou, who just simply put back up her invisible bairrer.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

*'They have a barrier. I can see the chakra running through it.'* Edie observed as she saw the invisible barrier surrounding the group. It was a wind barrier based on how it got rid of Kamatari's attack. She spoke to Takashi through her empty cicada shell technique. *'Launch a strong fire technique towards the team. It doesn't have to be dead on, but at least aimed in the direction of them so it can take out a barrier they have up.'* It wasn't long before she also picked up on the wind hands heading towards them. They were invisible again but pouring with chakra, so Edie could still see it. *'Don't worry, Takashi, my clone will handle this. The moment this technique dissapears Saigi, launch our attack!'* Edie began walking away with two clones while the clone of Edie stepped forward and took out it's fan. It began absorbing all the wind in the air, taking some from the wind technique ahead of them. 

*'Wind Style: Hurricane Devestation!'* The clone sent a large hurricane towards the other team. An A-Rank one, so plenty to destroy their defense and technique. The clone dissapeared and returned it's remaining chakra to Edie.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

She sighed and watched as her bairrer break, she was just going to put up another one. She flipped her hair back and then bubbles were appearing every where around her, it was her Air bubbles, she would like to see them get close to Tenshi like this. Taiyou used her chain saw ring and cut deeply into her skin, blood poured out but her wound healed instantly.

Her blood danced around forming into a whip, she closed her eyes as it began to dance. Her blood was capable to search out the closest heart beat around her, she sensed Tenshi and Seou, but that when she found it.

The Whip attacked, unless they didn't have an heart beat that person would have a gapping hole in their chest right about now. Because the blood whip aim.....Was PERFECT.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2011)

*Takashi*

The guy was already at a perfect position they were aiming to kill, nothing less and well he couldn´t have problem with that. As he was separated enough from his team while his clone was with them  but a a distance to be able to enter in the fight if it was  necessary, he noticed that Edie began with the attack. Smiling he made some hand seals and three lightning spears went up to the sky at that distance no one should be able to hear him.The little Chidori glowing in his hand as he was looking for the perfect timing to attack."Let´s see who will go down first"


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

She saw the blood whip heading for her and smiled. It was aimed for her chest and she could see that. Edie quickly weaved the handsigns. *'Water Style: Waterfall Jutsu!'* Edie sent the waterfall technique towards the blood, washing it away. Two A-Rank jutsu she had just used now, and Edie still felt good. She couldn't afford to use any more big jutsu without having to release her seal, so was going to take it easy. She took out an explosive kunai and launched it towards them to test out the new wind shield around Taiyou.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

Found them...

Taiyou watched as the invisible figure throw a kunai with an explosive tag, Taiyou smirked it was her game. First kill was her's, she took out her own explosive kunai and intercepted the other one. They both exploded in mid air, the smoke began to make the invisble figure form. Taiyou arm blazed with fire, using most of her speed she side stepped and appeared behind the figure.

The smoke outlining it perfectly,

Taiyou shoved her arm at close range, connecting would result in instant death, burning the opponents inside while causing massive external and internal damage


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

Edie was shocked to see Taiyou appear behind her and shove her flaming arm towards her. Edie moved just a little to the right to have the attack cut a large chunk off her upper arm. She screamed in pain before healing the wound with Yin Secret Healing Wound Destruction. She then used the Body Flicker Technique to dissapear a great distance from Taiyou. She didn't plan to fight her, and would leave that to Takashi. *'Takashi, you take on Taiyou as you are the only one with any chance. Keep her busy and I'll take out the barrier.'* She spoke to him through her Empty Cicada Shell technique as she hid some distance away from the whole battle out of sight.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2011)

*Tenshi*

She watched as Taiyou battled, and it amazed her. She couldn't do much at the moment but she was sure she'd make it up to her. Tenshi continued to float higher and higher into the sky, scanning the area, making sure no one was around to attack her. She continued to watch Taiyou, and it really did amaze her how she was able to hold her own against them. Either way she knew that Taiyou could most likely preoccupy them long enough, or so she hoped. She sighed, knowing she wasn't even half way done with gathering the necessary chakra, but soon enough she'd be there, just a little more time to wait.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

Things weren't going exactly as they should have. Saigi expected that there would be some sort of defense but not at that level. Even though Edie revealed herself, Saigi was still hiding within the many trees. He could easily one of the enemies with wings float into the air. *Takashi you idiot, that's your signal,* he used his Thought Communication Technique to send this message to Takashi. 

He noticed Taiyou was getting the advantage over Edie. _Really, if you want things done you have to do them yourself,_ the Yamanaka thought to himself while still hiding. He first looked at the space in front of Taiyou and concentrated for a few. There, Accel Blast Point was placed, there was no signal at all of this. The Accel Blast point is completely invisible and once it is touched a powerful blast of Wind will be created, with its usual intention to blow a person away.

While that is done, Saigi forms the rectangular handseal towards Seou Ko. Mind Body Disturbance Technique, this is not physical, therefor the barrier should not have any affect on it. The invisible force is sent to Seou Ko, in order to take control of his body. Still, this is all while Saigi is hiding.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

She ran....
Damn....

"Well then....It looks like my job of baby sitter is done...."Taiyou said taking note of the change in Tenshi chakra, she turned to her opponents which were hiding every where. She just smiled, she placed her hand into the air and her blood on the ground moved , Edie blood was still on Taiyou hand...

The blood on the ground took shape of needles and like the whip but slightly weaker went after every opponent heart. Once that was done, Taiyou placed her right hand up this was was growing a flaming ball.

It was time to claim this area her owns....

The ball shot up into the air and floated for a second before shooting tiny miniature flames around the area setting everything on fire. Who ever was hidden in the trees were going to get hit and one waiting on the land was going get burned.

It was soon that the whole area was engulfed with flames.

Taiyou smirked at the sight of this....All the little invisible figures...Three...Were being shown right before her eyes thanks to the smoke.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2011)

*Tenshi*

She smiled as she gathered enough chakra, the time for her to fight was coming sooner then she thought. A poof of smoke appeared around her, and everything was silent for a second. However when it disappeared it showed the two elders sitting on her shoulders, and the mark of a Sage on her forehead. She looked at the Fire Jutsu that Taiyou sent out, that was great, with things burning up she could now put her plan into motion. She looked at Suta but before she could say anything Suta just started gathering up chakra.

Tenshi quickly yelled at Taiyou "Get out of there Taiyou!" However, finally speaking Suta said "Sage Art: Exploding Water Colliding Wave!" Suddenly a column of water blasted out of Suta's mouth, mixed with Sage Chakra flooding the ground in an instant. She hoped her team mates would be okay.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

She jumped into the air and used her air gliding technique to glide to Tenshi side, she moved over and began to summon Raikou with Edie blood, so he can track him of course. As soon as the water began to pool up Taiyou summoned Raikou and Raikou had grabbed Seou Ko out the way, she smirked at this as he went by her side.

"Taiyou?"he asked

"He will be your partner for now Raikou...Find that scent and kill it..."she commanded,"But leave these people with a little present first."

Raikou nodded opening his mouth he slammed a bunch of electricity into the water before waiting for Seou Ko order to continue on and find the girl. And with the trees burned to a crisp and electric water, there was probably some injuries here and there unless they could fly...

Taiyou waited for the next wave of attacks, luckily she didn't even have to go into Phoenix  Mode yet. She smirked at Tenshi and looked down at the ground and waited for the water to stop electrifying.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 4, 2011)

*Seou Ko*

"I guess it's finally time to act," he activated his sharingan, still hidden in the shadows of the trees. There was a large body of chakra moving in his direction. "That can only be from the Yamanaka. It's too bad that I'm not imobilized," and he moved his position among the shadows and scanned his area, he found Edie's chakra and the other enemy's chakra. He spoke through the empty cicada shell technique, "They're all very far from the main battlefield. They are all hiding in the shadows and trees. We'll have to draw them out... (no peaking , I'm serious. I'll know if you do)


*Spoiler*: __ 



...I need to conserve as much chakra as possible right now so that I can use my onmyotogan on all three of our enemies. I can only use three at the max until I am critical on chakra. We need a widespread jutsu to get them out of the trees. Tenshi, can you do anything to draw them out? If not, I will expose them myself."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2011)

*Takashi*

"Ugh you don´t have to be so rude fucker"he muttered to himself as he heard Saigi´s message, he was just waiting for the signal and it was here, he was still hiding and it was a good plan to be a that distance"Okay then...let´s kill someone with the first blow" he said and signaled at Tenshi. Then a thunder came out from the sky aiming for the winged girl"The first blow"he whispered again though he had to go out when the red haired girl began to burn the forest.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

The Mind Body Disturbance seemed to be a miss as the Uchiha noticed him. _Those eyes are a nuisance_ he thought to himself after Seou Ko went into the trees himself. It wasn't long after that a crimson needle came flying for his chest. He might not have the speed but with his mind, he carefully measures the speed of the needle and the speed of his hands. With careful timing, he knocks the needle into a nearby tree, stabbing it in there.

Soon after the forest is set on fire by the same girl. In reaction he exits the forest and onto the open field. He then notices it, a column of water coming down from the sky. *Takashi, cover me,* the boy stated as he formed several handseals and placed his hands on the ground. "*Earth Style: Earth Flow Divider!*" with that, the ground in front of Saigi raises up and splits apart. 

Between the divided earth, there is a long vertical gap. Instead of splashing everywhere, the water goes through this gap into the underground. Saigi raises up and looks at the other team in the air. "Tch, not a bad plan, that probably would have wiped us out. However, now the real battles begins,...you shitheads,"  the Yamanaka was annoyed at how things were going. This wasn't really just to trash talk them, but to get their attention.  

A menacing look came from Saigi's eye towards the team in the sky. Temporary Paralysis Technique, this is what he was using to paralysis the other team. Next, Saigi would form the rectangular handseal and uses the Mind Body Disturbance Technique. This time, the invisible force is coming for Taiyou


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

It was like a brick wall hitting her body, Taiyou froze, her eyes widen in horror of what was happening. Raikou looked at his master, she looked like she was caught off guard! Taiyou couldn't move her body at all, she couldn't even frown but she could see everything around her happening perfectly...

Taiyou cursed at herself when she thought of the person who could do this...

Saigi....

But she couldn't move!

"Master?"he questioned, Taiyou attacked him and he dodged with Seou Ko on his back."Master what is wrong with you!?"

Taiyou body shook and her eyes darted back in fourth, Raikou understood that this Taiyou was under control of something. A bunch of lighting rods went around Taiyou, she smirked inside of her head. What a smart summoning! Raikou slammed his master down into the water below

Still electrified once Taiyou hit it  a huge source of electricity ran though her body and she screamed in pain!


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2011)

*Takashi*

He smiled while looking at the scene, it was kind of funny how that dog prepared all for his own master´s dead, his eyes turned into an orange color as he mad the three hand seals required to use his Chidori, the lightning technique glowing in his hand, then he rushed just five steps before he jumped, opening a portal by using his doujutsu, then a new one was opened 1 meter above the red-haired girl, the Aosuki still with the Chidori in hand as he extended his arm to make sure that his objective don´t escape.


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

*Taiyou*

1
2
3
4
5...

5 seconds that all it took!? Her eyes popped open when she saw Takashi coming down for her. She used her air barrier to block his attack last minute, she moved out of the way, her body was limping. Her breathing was hard, but she smiled at the boy, he actually thought he could take her out with that small attack?

Her smile grew as she released her invisible hand technique at him at the same time healing fast, the hands were invisible so no one except Taiyou knew where they were going all of Taiyou wounds were healing and she stood up straight finally after a good second. 

She flipped back her hair and smiled at Takashi this time showing her true colors


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

Incredible, she actually managed to get out of the technique. However, he felt more anger than being impressed. "You bitch!" the boy cursed as he made another handseal. "Shattered Mind Jutsu!" the Yamanaka mutttered to himself as a portion of invisible chakra was sent to the distracted Taiyou.

With that Jutsu, she would do the opposite of what she wanted. Saigi was no longer playing nice..However he made sure to be aware of his surroundings.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 4, 2011)

*Seou Ko*

He was still hidden in the shadows. Takashi had appeared from a portal and was very close to Taiyou. "Hmm, I can't hit him if they're that close together. And that dojutsu, that's going to be a major problem, I'm having trouble keeping up with his movements since he uses the portals to teleport. I can't predict where the portals will go.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Taiyou! Put that air shield around you now!" 




Once Taiyou did this, he finally used his first jutsu. He whispered, "Wind style: pressure damage," he performed the hand signs and stretched out his arms with open palms. A great wind was released from his hands, completely destroying all of the trees in the area and leveling everything else, and pushing Takashi away from Taiyou, as well as pushing their entire team back as well. It created significant damage, but he only used it to buy Taiyou some time to recover. He doubt he would have to use "that jutsu" against them now since Edie had already used so much chakra, and Seou Ko had hardly used any. He began charging chakra immediately after this.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tenshi*

She smiled at Seou Ko's attack, this was the opportunity she'd been waiting for. With the opposite team away from her team she could freely attack. She created a few handsigns as the Lati's and her said at the exact same time "Sage Art: Bath Of Boiling Water!" Suddenly a wave of fire, wind, and water was directed straight towards the three enemies that lay ahead.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

Edie simply took to the air to avoid all the attacks being spammed her way. She saw Tenshi flying up in the air and tossed an explosive kunai towards her, before dropping back down and travelling around a *kilometer* away from the scene. She looked up to see Tenshi in the distance throwing jutsu towards everyone here, and she needed to be taken care of. However, her Sage Mode wouldn't last long from Edie's own experience. 

By now, her wound was beginning to heal. It was serious stuff she was regenerating a chunk of flesh. It was almost done, with a large bloody gash still there. Edie wiped it away while looking ahead to the burning forest. _Damn, I wish I'd summoned Happy instead. I could've healed this wound much faster in Sage Mode, and errupted a volcano already. Saigi is trying to hit with his jutsus, and my clone of Saigi is still active._ She thought before getting an idea. Her clone of Saigi had just missed the jutsus, and was playing the same game as Saigi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She activated her Empty Cicada Shell Technique and began to speak. *'Saigi, Takashi. My clone of Saigi will pretend to attack Taiyou with a mind technique. Once Taiyou figures out it's a fake, one of you deliver the finishing blow.'*


 

Her clone didn't attack yet and remained hidden. After a bit of movement, she soon found a small cave on the outskirts of the battlefield. Edie went inside and began charging her chakra. She would use _that_ technique to keep the others on their toes, and then she always had her 3 defenses in case anyone tried anything smart.


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

Fuck!?
Shit!

SHE WAS GOING TO FUCKING KILL THEM ALL!!!!!

Taiyou body was once again a play toy for Saigi! She cursed under her breath as she watched her hands slowly retreat back to her side like someone was commanding them to do so! Damn that Yamanaka! What trick he had up his sleeve next!? Now she was like a sitting duck! Instead of attacking she was defending!  And instead of moving, she was just sitting there!?

WHY WAS SHE DOING THE OPPOSITE!?

Taiyou eyes widen when she finally knew what was happening, she smirked and began to laugh, it was time to test it out and see if it was true. Taiyou closed her eyes, _don't go into Phoenix Mode, don't go into phoenix mode_she whispered to herself, Taiyou felt a lunged in her back and then another one and another.

It was her wings! Taiyou stopped thinking of not going into Phoenix Mode to going and the lunging stopped....

She smirked,"You fuckers are going to die...."she stated, her wings broke out of her back as her speed increased and her strengthed increase.

Taiyou closed her eyes,"First stage...New Born Mode."

Taiyou was now in her first stage mode, with her speed doubled and her strength also doubled. She was now a force to be reckoned with, she side stepped and appeared right behind Takash (i.e BREATHING DOWN HIS NECK!), using her invisible hands that was already in play since the beginning launch themselves at him

"Bloody whip.."Taiyou mumbled and her blood took form of a whip and at this close range Takashi would being caught by her invisible hands which he couldn't see, the whip would launch directly into his heart, killing him instantly....

An instant and painless kill, for her beloved


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2011)

*Takashi*

He was smiling when Taiyou was able to get out unharmed from his attack but yet she was just acting weird after that some thing that made him feel weird, he looked at the ground all the time trying to act as if he was distracted because of what happened. but when he noticed it Taiyou was already behind him he turned his eyes a little noticing the whip as one of his portals was opened"/shit it will hit if i don´t do something/"he said since he was just slowly going into the portal due to the position he was in, then the same he did in one of their battles.

As soon as he felt the whip touching his body he released a current of electricity"Chidori nagashi"he muttered and thecurrent destroyed the whip completely though it pierced through his body a little but didn´t reach the heart. Immediately he was sucked by the portal and disappeared leaving many drops of his own blood in the place, sign that he was hurt by the opponent.


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

Taiyou screamed as the current rushed though her and when he disappeared she frowned as her body began to limp a bit. Her blood fell to the floor  and Taiyou wings jerked a bit trying to break the current bit by bit

"You should have let it finished you..."Taiyou mumbled, knowing that her jutsu broke his skin but not his heart. Her blood was on him and probably was following though his blood stream right about now. She closed her eyes, "Crystallization..."she mumbled, her blood began to crystallize.

It had to be her blood that was already out of her body or someone else. Taiyou watched as her blood that Takashi destroyed bit by bit began to harden up and crystallize in front of her. If this was the human body, that body would begin to crystallize and begin to multiply in his blood stream also, hardening him from the inside out.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie*
*
'Takashi! How are you doing? Are you injured?'* She spoke through her Empty Cicada Shell technique as she collected chakra from inside the cave. Edie was playing a waiting game- she was far away from the battle scene, a good ten minutes at least. After the blow Taiyou dealt, Edie was going to be more careful going into battle with her. The wound still hadn't healed, so she reckoned her best bet would be taking out Tenshi or Seou Ko.

*'Saigi? What about you? How's everything going on down there?'* Edie decided to take action with her clone of Saigi. It ran out to where Taiyou was and weaved a set of handseals, before turning the last one into a Mind Transfer Technique sign to put her on the defensive. It then breathed out a large, purple thick cloud of smoke that surrounded an area of 100 meters around Taiyou. It was poison, and a tiny breath of it would be instant death to whoever. The smoke lasted around a minute, meaning the person would have to figure their way out of the thickness or hold their breath for a minute. With the smokescreen up, the clone used the Body Flicker Technique and dashed back into hiding.


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

Taiyou eyes widen when she saw the smoke coming around her, she held her breath and when the clone disappeared Taiyou took even further into the sky, holding her breath as long as she could, she broke though the cloud of poison smoke and hit as far as she could. Breaking though the clouds, Taiyou took a deep breath and went back into the cloud of poisonous smoke. Using her wings and speed, Taiyou flapped her wings as fast as she could making the poisonous cloud of smoke disappear

Taiyou still held Takashi blood in her hand, Raikou came over when the close was clear and sniffed the blood

"Find them..."Taiyou commanded

"...."Raikou began to run in the direction where he smelt Edie's and Takashi scent. But mostly Edie's since he smelled her's first

While Taiyou was running her right arm was charging up something, that would be her auto matic win if she found them. She smiled as her wings flapped harder and harder, Raikou lead her away from the main battle field into the deepest part of the woods.

Raikou stopped when he neared a cave


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

While collecting chakra, she smiled as she was trying to figure out what was going on. She soon noticed that a summon went next to Taiyou. _Probably one of her bitches ..._ Edie thought. She was being careful, in case anyone could track her through her speech despite how far away she was. Takashi was safe in a portal as she couldn't detect his chakra. The only worry was Saigi, and she needed her clone to act. It formed a few handseals before walking forward and sending another Poison Mist towards Taiyou and the dog. However, it then jumped in the air and performed another series of handseals. The moment Taiyou flew out of the poison smoke, it would hit her head on with Wind Style: Pressure Damage.

She saw Taiyou's dog coming her way and new it was hunting for her. Edie quickly weaved some handsigns and left a regular clone disguised as an explosive tag in her place, before using her Body Flicker Technique to run 5 kilometers towards the other side of the forest. By the time she had got to her location, she was in the middle of a desert.


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

As soon as her body was hit with wind! Taiyou smirked, she had gained another upper. Her speed increased yet again, breaking though the cloud of smoke and the wind pressure, which only made her faster Taiyou tore into the cave, appearing right behind Edie yet again! She slashed her with her flaming arm so fast it, that as soon as a person blinked it would been over.

There was no way to get out of the attack

"TAIYOU!!!!!"Raikou screamed because as soon as Taiyou hit the clone, Taiyou was met with an explosion her wings covered her main body parts from major damage.

Taiyou slammed against the cave wall and she coughed losing her breath. But once she slumped down, Taiyou wings turned a brigt yellow, flames danced off as the wind still made her faster....

"Phoenix Mode....Second Stage....Winged Mode..."Taiyou said

Healing herself she asked where Edie was, Raikou told her the direction and Taiyou head after it. Using her newly gained speed she rushed in that direction, so fast that she seemed to be cutting down trees as she went.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

*'She's fallen for it ...'* She breathed as she knew her clone had exploded with Taiyou right behind it. Edie was aware Taiyou was hunting for her, and Raikou had her scent so she set up the correct procedures.*'Summoning: Three Holy Gates of Buddishm!'* Edie summoned the three gates in front of her, with the protective bubble around her. She then began collecting chakra as she sat there. Despite Taiyou's speed, she would be knocked back a great distance the moment she touched the bubble. Also, it would block any techniques she launched, but only one, so Edie was safe for a little. She had her Creation Rebirth on the ready in case Taiyou attacked her after.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 5, 2011)

*Seou Ko*

Edie's chakra was growing farther away. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_Heal yourself all you like Edie, you're going to run out of chakra sometimes. I know it. I can see how low it is and I have only used one jutsu. I don't want to waste onmyotogan mark II on Edie at this distance. She's around... a mile away. With that mind's eye of Kagura, she will be able to see it coming, but it would be doubtful that she would be able to activated since mark II's effect is instant. Nevertheless, the mark II is hard to control at such a long displacement. I better save it for later and just let Edie run out of most of her chakra before I use onmyotogan and "that" jutsu._




Seou Ko moved with great speed towards Edie's position, seeing every movement of her chakra, as long as he could see the inside of the cave. The three holy gates?? How did she possess such a jutsu! Seou Ko was beyond impressed. He had no idea that Edie was this strong. Unfortunately, it was over. She had no protection from any of his S rank jutsu. The best part was... he had only used ONE jutsu this entire fight. He smiled and used his empty cicada shell technique.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Now that she has used that jutsu, she has no protection against our S rank jutsu. Even if she uses her creation rebirth, I can still use two other onmyotogan. It's game over for Edie."


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

Gates 

That was the only thing that was stopping her but then Taiyou closed her eyes, it was brimming with chakra, Taiyou sighed. Probably an S ranked or an high A ranked. But it seemed to be wavering like it wanted to break. She must been doing something as well as continuing this jutsu. Taiyou turned her back towards the gates, there was no reason to attack now.

Edie was going to waste her chakra, knowing that she had just probably healed herself majorly, with that gaping chunk of her arm missing that would probably be some high ranked jutsu.

Taiyou flew up and used the air to predict where her next opponent would be coming from.

Looking down at the gates Taiyou just wanted to wait until someone wanted to come out or came to attack her.

In Winged Mode, Taiyou was able sense anything coming for her in all direction because her wind was her friend. It called out to her, she might not be the fastest, but with the wind to her side, she could dodge and counter like no other


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2011)

*Takashi*

The jinchuuriki was still inside his portal he hasn´t moved from there though he need to hurry, he can´t be there forever"Shit i didn´t have time to use the chidori Nagashi on time I just the destroyed the blood outside but the part that went inside my body sure is starting to try to get in my system...that bitch will kill me"he said, to prevent the blood going into his system at a fast pace he just remained immobile"Then you can place a bet for a suicidal solution"The cat said in his mind"The fuck is that?""Just make a clone to stab you and take the blood out, then you use my chakra to heal yourself and get out of here already using my power".

Takashi just did as the bijuu said, he made clone which stabbed him taking out blood, after three stabs that he forced his clone to do just to make sure that he was okay now he was already kind of weak but this shit couldn´t wait so he prepared himself as the chakra of Nibi began to involve him healing his wound though it still left a scar. he had his usual physical changes*"Let´s go"*he muttered with an insane smile. In the real world a new portal opened as the guy already transformed came out."*Where the hell are they?*"


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

She smirked as Taiyou flew up into the air. She could launch jutsu from the barrier where Taiyou couldn't touch. As long as nobody launched any jutsu at her gates, people were under the illusion these were untouchable. She then saw Seou Ko rushing towards her, in which she weaved some hand signs. She was sitting there charging chakra, and before summoning these gates she had all her chakra back.

*'Shadow Clone Jutsu!'* Edie created 10 shadow clones which appeared behind Seou Ko and began attacking Seou Ko. She began to feel exhausted from using too much chakra, and only had enough in her for another technique.


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taiyou*

She was charging up her chakra in mid air when the wind tip her off when she opened up her eyes, clones were charging at Seo Ko, she needed him in a way, so she blocked some of them from charging at him by placing herself in front of him using her wings as defense the fire from those wings destroyed most of them but a couple of them  got a way...

"I leave that up to you Seou Ko.."she said as she looked back at the gates

Once that was done, Taiyou frowned at the gates. Appearing before them Taiyou created a sharp blade of wind in her hands with one blade she attacked the gate

And with one blade she did multiple hits that didn't waste her chakra because it was like a boomerang that can continue to hit something without using the user chakra once it is summoned.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

She smirked as the gates went down from blocking the technique, getting rid of it as it touched the bubble. The moment the gates went down, with the bubble still up, Edie used the Body Flicker Technique and dashed away from the scene. Out of chakra, Edie had to restore it. She then weaved a quick handseal and released the chakra reserve in her seal, restoring her supply. *'Yin Seal: Release! Creation Rebirth!'* Here, she was going to take her last stand. With Seou Ko busy with the clones, Edie smiled. She licked her lips before a large amount of chakra into her fist. *'Eat this!'* Edie smashed the ground and released all the concentrated chakra, sending a large crater that destroyed all the trees and ground in it's path. Despite Edie being a fair distance away, the crater destroyed everything between Edie and Seou Ko, as well as hitting where Seou Ko and the clones were. The clones began to dissapear as they were hit by the strong crater. Edie then left a basic clone who sat in the forest, pretending to focus her chakra. She then preceeded to leave 10 of these - regular, E-Rank illusion clones, not real ones. They were sat in a bent line, with a long peice of wire connecting them which was hooked to two trees around a kilometer apart. Where each clone was, there was a bunch of explosive tags on the wire. When someone ran near the clone, the explosion would go off.

She then used her Body Flicker technique and went to hide away. In case Taiyou somehow found her and tried to sneak up on her, attacks wouldn't do anything as Edie's body is constantly creating new blood cells to heal.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 5, 2011)

*Saigi Yamanaka*

Surely, these people were annoying. However he wouldn't let it get to him too much. He had to focus on what was important. "Manipulate Advancing Blades Technique" Saigi stated as a six kunais began hovering around him. Immediately he dashed off towards where Edie was. Before fully going into the scene he watched the short conflict behind the tree.

This was a good opportunity, he was thinking as he also noticed Taiyou. _'I saw  his lips moving, but their was no voice....Empty Cicada Shell Technique most likely,'_ the Yamanaka thought to himself as he was 10 meters behind Seou Ko behind a tree. *Lovers Lips Technique* he thought to himself as he formed a handseal towards Seou Ko. This send an invisible straight line of chakra at the Uchiha.

With it he would be able to control what he said. "Taiyou, Tenshi, that Yamanaka has gained control of my body! I need you to kill me before I do something drastic! Please!" the Yamanaka would mutter, which would make Seou Ko say those things. If he was using the Empty Cicada Shell Technique, then those words should go to his teammates. Of course this is all if his jutsu landed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2011)

*Takashi*

He looked around some seconds until he saw the big gates in the middle of the forest"This is not funny, not even a little"he said and then disappeared, running on four legs as if he were a beast he had to arrived there as soon as possible.He had to keep Taiyou busy.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

She watched as Saigi shot a portion of chakra towards Seou Ko. She had to stay out of sight so hid away in the bushes, waiting to see if Saigi's plan would take affect. If in some weird way Seou Ko managed to dodge it, Edie was there to defend him without using any jutsu - she would simply take all the blows for him as right now, she was almost untouchable.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 5, 2011)

*Seou Ko*

Seou Ko was sent out of the trees from the explosion and slid on the ground on his feet and used his hand to stop the sliding. "That must have been Edie, no doubt," suddenly, she teleported herself all the way back to where she was. She obviously had little chakra left. He would just have to deal with Saigi and Edie himself if Tenshi wasn't going to do anything soon. He had a few cuts, from the explosion, but it was nothing serious. From the corner of his eye, he saw a blue light coming towards him through his sharingan. It was Saigi, trying to use another exclusive Yamanaka technique on him. Since these clan jutsu were hard to hit mobilized people, it was easy for him to dodge. He side stepped the jutsu, but it seemed different from last time, but he did not know what it was. "Saigi, you are starting to really get on my nerves. Come out of the shadows."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2011)

*Takashi*

As soon as he arrived he noticed that those gates he saw before weren´t there anymore, looking around and trying to locate a target he  began to run through part of the forest and just some moments later he saw Sou ko uchiha by the way he was speaking Saigi was already there trying to get him..."Time to get rid of the first one"he said, his Ryugan active as he ran some meters more before disappearing in a new portal.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Feb 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Edie Nakano*
> 
> Edie was going to play the complicated medical game. Being faster then Seou Ko, she dashed up to his chest from being hidden in the shadows, her Chakra Scalpel blazing on her hands. She then aimed to slam her hand into his chest, which would slice the arteries going to Seou Ko's heart, killing him.



"Tch!" he could see through all of her movements, but if Takashi were to attack him with his bijuu chakra, he wouldn't be able to see it. Seou Ko simply side stepped Edie, "If you want to kill me, straight on attacks will do nothing against me," he created a large distance between himself, Edie and Saigi, but Takashi was nowhere to be found. From his sharingan, he saw his chakra suddenly disappear. "He's going to teleport," he thought to himself. "I guess it's time to step it up," a blue aura suddenly instantly covered his entire body. He had the aura of a dragon, the senses, and all. His eyes blazed like a dragon's and it mixed with his sharingan's appearence. He had a blue transparent tail that went with the rest of his new appearence. He began to concentrate a large amount of chakra as he ran. His aura became larger and he grew wings as well from the aura. They began to flap and he took to the sky. He could see everyone from above. He activated his lightning armor. He began to form hand signs. "Lightning style: Sixteen pillar bind!" a collum of sixteen pillars instantly sprang up from underneath Saigi, trapping him with no way out unless by digging underneath the ground, and shocking him with great bolts of lightning.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Edie Nakano*

She rolled her eyes as Seou Ko entered his little mode. Edie grabbed Saigi and used her Body Flicker Technique to get out of the way, heading some distance away. She only had around 10 minutes left, so was going to use all her time just protecting Saigi so he could take out an enemy. Should someone get to close, she would take them out with Chakra Scalpel.


----------

